#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Sleep

## Cold Pizza

The title says it all. We all need_ sleep._

Do we get enough? 

I suspect a lot of the members on the board do not get enough adequate, real, REM, sleep.

I don't.

I can go to bed early and fall asleep. But I wake up 2 hours too early most mornings. I try to shut my mind down which has been activated, thinking _wasteful_ thoughts about tasks to be done, and what my relationship with someone is. Sports, news, you name it.

I call this: _wasteful_ thinking.

Once my mind is activated, it's like I'm ready to go - to get up.

But it's too early. I'm deprived of sleep. 

No stress (that I know of), no diet issues, no extra caffeine. 

I don't know why.


But what I can do is attempt....to sleep better


*Questions for members:* 


1. how much sleep do you get?

2. Have your sleep patterns changed?

3. Do you get enough sleep?

4. Do you take a nap?

5. Do you do anything to aid your sleep?

6. Do you take any supplements (e.g. melatonin)?

7. Do you take any natural things (e.g. Chamomile tea)?


Over to you.......

----------


## Troy

> 5. Do you do anything to aid your sleep?


Reading your posts usually does the trick... :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Is there no youtube vid for guidance?

----------


## Iceman123

^
I fell asleep reading that!

----------


## crepitas

555..Sleeplessness is often due to a lack of exercise. Ergo I would hazard a guess that the OP does not have a sleeping partner?

----------


## forreachingme

https://www.ted.com/talks/russell_fo...ep?language=en

https://www.ted.com/talks/jeff_iliff...ep?language=en

----------


## misskit

*Advanced Sleep Phase Syndrome*

Within the hypothalamus of the brain a circadian rhythm (or “body clock”) controls the timing of sleep and wakefulness. It works by synchronizing sleep (and other biological processes) with the light/dark cycle. Circadian rhythm disorders occur when a person gets the correct quantity and quality of sleep but at undesired times i.e. their “body clock” is out of sync. One example of a circadian rhythm disorder is Advanced Sleep Phase Disorder (ASPD), which is characterized by early evening bedtimes (approximately 8-9pm) and early morning awakenings (approximately 4-5am). It contrasts with Delayed Sleep Phase Disorder (DSPS) which is associated with late bedtimes (between 1-6am) and late awakenings (between 10-2am). The estimated prevalence of ASPD is 1% and it is most commonly seen in older adults. Individuals suffering from ASPD can often feel isolated because their overwhelming drive to sleep can render them unable to participate in occupational, family or social activities in the evening hours.

The exact cause of ASPD is not completely understood. However, there appears to be a strong genetic link, with sufferers having a 50% chance of passing it onto their children. Whether a sufferer needs medical treatment depends on their personal circumstances. The disorder itself is not necessarily dangerous or unhealthy. Some sufferers are able to achieve the correct amount of sleep if their family and work routines allow them to go to bed early and wake early. However, with some sufferers, their family and work routines render it impossible to go to bed early and as a result they experience sleep deprivation. If ASPD is causing sleep deprivation then you should consult your doctor because it can have a negative impact on both physical and mental health.



https://www.sleepassociation.org/pat...hase-syndrome/


This is me. I have been an early sleeper/riser all of my life but as I have gotten older, I wake 4-5 am. Doesn't cause a problem for me, as I can still sleep 7-8 hours and get chores done in the cool of the morning. If the weather turns cooler, I sleep later. Both my father and his mother were the same.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> 555..Sleeplessness is often due to a lack of exercise. Ergo I would hazard a guess that the OP does not have a sleeping partner?


I exercise, but lately it's been erratic days of exercise due to work schedule.

I have a partner.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> The Role of Insomnia
> The primary cause of difficulty staying asleep near morning is insomnia, which is defined as difficulty falling or staying asleep, and is frequently associated with early morning awakenings. These awakenings may occur throughout the night, but they tend to be more frequent in the second half of the night, due to a diminishing ability to sleep toward the morning hours.
> 
> The ability to sleep is linked to two processes, one called the homeostatic sleep drive and the other being the circadian rhythm (which will be discussed more later).


This IS, my problem.

Awakening way too early. Last night I went to bed at 9:45 pm, and I woke up at 4 am and have been up since then. 

Thanks for the additional info, also, StevenR

Also, thank you to _misskit_ for your info.

----------


## Conche

Mabe you worry too much about them red blobs

----------


## thailazer

Beer after 5PM is the sleep killer for me.    Will always wake up at 2 or 3 AM.    Days I don't imbibe I sleep like a baby.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Mabe you worry too much about them red blobs


It's passive aggressive behavior from posters who actually love me. 

 :Heart:

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Beer after 5PM is the sleep killer for me.    Will always wake up at 2 or 3 AM.    Days I don't imbibe I sleep like a baby.


I do imbib regularly. Almost every night I have beers and a couple Gin & Tonics from about 5 to 9.

This is something that will not stop. I get too bored if I don't imbib. 

Maybe that's sounds like an excuse or means I'm been shallow, but that is my situation.

----------


## Cujo

> Mabe you worry too much about them red blobs


Maybe he worries too much about EVERY fucking thing.

----------


## misskit

A little alcohol doesn't bother me, but a cup of coffee, a glass of iced tea, or a Mountain Dew in the afternoon will keep me wide awake. Shocking how sensitive I am to caffine.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> A little alcohol doesn't bother me, but a cup of coffee, a glass of iced tea, or a Mountain Dew in the afternoon will keep me wide awake. Shocking how sensitive I am to caffine.


When at work I have probably, 4-5 cups from morning to afternoon. I make the first 2 at home medium strength and the rest at work, weaker. But it's caffeine nonetheless. 

I also drink at last 1 cup of Green Tea, usually a double-bagger.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Originally Posted by Conche
> 
> 
> Mabe you worry too much about them red blobs
> 
> 
> Maybe he worries too much about EVERY fucking thing.


You have a point.

Girlfriends have told me many times that I "think about things too much."

I do. 

I also think too much (a form of minor worry) over things I cannot control.


This is a mental / thinking issue which I can correct if I put my effort into. 

"wasted thinking" over things I cannot control.

----------


## Neverna

> I do imbib regularly. Almost every night I have beers and a couple Gin & Tonics from about 5 to 9.
> 
> This is something that will not stop. I get too bored if I don't imbib. 
> 
> Maybe that's sounds like an excuse or means I'm been shallow, but that is my situation.


It seems to me you have a drink problem. Your drink problem could be the cause of your sleep problem. 




> "Alcohol might help you nod off, but even just a couple of drinks can affect the quality of your sleep"
> 
> "Even a couple of drinks can interfere with the normal sleep process. When you drink alcohol close to bedtime, you can go straight into deep sleep, missing out on the usual first stage of sleep, called rapid eye movement (REM) sleep."
> 
> In the course of a night you usually have six to seven cycles of REM sleep, which leaves you feeling refreshed. However, if you've been drinking you'll typically have only one to two, meaning you can wake feeling exhausted.


https://www.drinkaware.co.uk/alcohol...hol-and-sleep/

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Originally Posted by Cold Pizza
> 
> 
> I do imbib regularly. Almost every night I have beers and a couple Gin & Tonics from about 5 to 9.
> 
> This is something that will not stop. I get too bored if I don't imbib. 
> 
> Maybe that's sounds like an excuse or means I'm been shallow, but that is my situation.
> 
> ...


Not a problem. I enjoy it.

It does not qualify any of the criteria for problem, except for one: I do not want to stop these sessions. 

I'll be meeting mates today at 5 pm for beers. 

I do think the booze is a part of the sleep issue. 

Thank you for the info on that.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Last night I went to bed at 9:45 pm, and I woke up at 4 am and have been up since then.


Nothing wrong with that...6 full hours of sleep...I'd be up at 3...

----------


## Latindancer

Cut out the caffeine and green tea...it too contains caffeine. Just try it....it won't kill you.

----------


## Conche

If you are tired and go to bed at 9pm and wake at 3am then your body has had what it needs .

I dont think thats too much to worry about , whats more annoying is when you go to bed at whatever time and cannot get to sleep........

How old is your mattress ? ????? ?

Well change her for a younger model then !

----------


## VocalNeal

> Nothing wrong with that...6 full hours of sleep...I'd be up at 3...


Chinese idiom?

6 for a man 
7 for a woman
8 for a fool

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ That's good...And a foolish woman?...

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Originally Posted by Cold Pizza
> 
> Last night I went to bed at 9:45 pm, and I woke up at 4 am and have been up since then.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that...6 full hours of sleep...I'd be up at 3...


But I feel tired.

I might have sleep apnea (only way to check I suppose, is to get tested somehow).

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Cut out the caffeine and green tea...it too contains caffeine. Just try it....it won't kill you.


I do take in a good amound of caffeine via Coffee and Green Tea.

This energy boost will be difficult for me to toss out. I'll keep doing it, but I appreciate your note. 

Maybe I'm having too much, too late in the day, and should only have 2 cups of Java in the morning.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> If you are tired and go to bed at 9pm and wake at 3am then your body has had what it needs .
> 
> I dont think thats too much to worry about , whats more annoying is when you go to bed at whatever time and cannot get to sleep........


Yes, luckily I don't have a problem _falling_ asleep. 




> How old is your mattress ? ????? ?
> 
> Well change her for a younger model then !


My mattress is new and my bed is good, firm and comfy.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Get up and drink a full glass of water as soon as yer feet hit the floor...Then start brewing yer favourite coffee to continue...And get outside and breathe that morning air...Have a smoke if you hafta...

----------


## ENT

> Get up and drink a full glass of water as soon as yer feet hit the floor...Then start brewing yer favourite coffee to continue...And get outside and breathe that morning air...Have a smoke if you hafta...


good advice.

----------


## Latindancer

Mental Illness or Caffeine Allergy? - Hippocrates Health Institute

----------


## ENT

Just have a spliff.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Just have a spliff.


I cannot smoke anymore.

I only preferred _sativa_ when I did occasionally toked.

But I never spliff now.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Mental Illness or Caffeine Allergy? - Hippocrates Health Institute


Will check it out thanks.

I have a form of mild neurosis, I think.

If that is what "thinking about stuff too much is."

It's not negative or bad thinking but just too much thinking.


Seriously, I need to try to think in a Zen-way. The present is the present. No need to focus and over-think about the future too much.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Constantly getting negative feedback on a forum could be having an impact.

Take a break from TD for a year or two and see if it helps.

----------


## ENT

It could, too.

Either do that or just stop raking over the past, once is enough.

I sleep whenever I like. If I can't sleep normal hours, I'll get around doing things.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Get up and drink a full glass of water as soon as yer feet hit the floor...Then start brewing yer favourite coffee to continue...And get outside and breathe that morning air...Have a smoke if you hafta...


Yep i follow the Jensen Button routine. 1/2l of water first thing. 

If on the piss I drink 1/2l before going to bed, with an ibuprofen.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Either do that or just stop raking over the past, once is enough.
> .


I don't focus on the past.

I focus too much on the future.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I have a form of mild neurosis, I think.


No. Shit.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Start your future with a tall glass of water and a slice of cold pizza...

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Start your future with a tall glass of water and a slice of cold pizza...


I stay well hydrated throughout the day. I drink at least 4 litres.

I rarely eat pizza, although I do enjoy a good, authentic thin crust with real Italian, ingredients about once every 2 months.

----------


## BaitongBoy

But your last name is Pizza...

----------


## Cold Pizza

> But your last name is Pizza...


That is true. My parents gave me this name though. I didn't choose it.

----------


## BaitongBoy

That's cold...

----------


## patsycat

Last night i fell asleep at 10 and woke at 4am.  Six hours.

As whoever said above - your body knows how many hours sleep it needs.

It's a bit shitty to be awake and craving a coffee at 4 am.  But i do it often.  Then read a book or watch tv.  But then i am female, and menopausal.

What i have to do is try and stay awake until 1 a.m and sleep till 7.

Difficult when there's nothing on telly apart from footy, or ancient old episodes of CSI.

----------


## Gazza

> I don't focus on the past.  I focus too much on the future.


The future ain't what it used to be. When I was a kid it was better. Now it's just too damn scary.

----------


## Cold Pizza

_Perhaps some good news on the way for some. For some, a pharma aid is needed. Bonus: cool name. "Sandman Switch."_
*
'Sleep switch' in brain discovered by Oxford in breakthrough which could lead to better sleeping pills*

Oxford University has been studying what causes sleeP
3 AUGUST 2016 
*
A pill to help insomniacs drop off instantly could be developed after scientists discovered the brain switch which triggers sleep.*

Dubbed ‘Sandman’* the switch is triggered by falling levels of the chemical dopamine which is known to keep people awake.
*
Scientists at Oxford University have been trying to work out how the brain suddenly switches off in sleep, a process which has widespread effects throughout the brain.

*Sleeping pills* 

The breakthrough could lead to a new generation of sleeping pills
Sleep is governed by two systems—the circadian clock which monitors the time of day, and a mechanism called the ‘sleep homeostat’ which can trigger sleepiness even when it is not dark.

"The circadian clock allows us to anticipate predictable changes in our environment that are caused by the Earth’s rotation,"said lead author Professor Gero Miesenböck.

Ways to relax your body before bedtimePlay! 01:51
 "As such, it makes sure we do our sleeping when it hurts us least, but it doesn’t speak to the mystery of why we need to sleep in the first place.

"That explanation will likely come from understanding the second controller—called the sleep homeostat.

“The homeostat measures something—and we don’t know what that something is—that happens in our brains while we are awake, and when that something hits a certain ceiling, we go to sleep. The system is reset during sleep, and the cycle begins anew when we wake up."

Finding a drug to trigger the Sandman switch could help insomniacs
The team studied the sleep homeostat in the brain of fruit flies which are thought to have the same sleep-control neurons as humans. If the sleep-neurons are electrically active, the fly is asleep, and when they are silent, the fly is awake.

Researchers found that the sleep-control neurons are either on or off based on the activity of the *‘Sandman’ switch,* a physical gate which* allows or blocks electrical signals to the cells. When dopamine production stops, the switch is flicked and sleep is triggered.*

Ways to relax your mind before bedtimePlay! 01:31
Scientists think that making a drug to flick the switch could create a new generation of super-efficient sleeping pills.

“If human cells have a similar switch closing Sandman could become a very clean and very efficient sleeping pill,” added Professor Misesenbock. “It would be a very quick way of getting to sleep for someone suffering from insomnia.

“Sleep is still one of the mysteries. It creates considerable risks to disconnect yourself for seven to eight hours every day. Our long term goal is to find out what sleep is for and try and control it”.

The research was published in the journal Nature.

'Sleep switch' in brain discovered by Oxford in breakthrough which could lead to better sleeping pills

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

My laptop, TV and radio all have a sleep switch. This also appears to be your default posting state. Stop posting and you will be able to sleep without a sleep switch.

----------


## Cold Pizza

*Makes sense....but I don't need more dough, I need more sleep for health.*
*
Want to earn more? Sleep more
*
By Nancy Fitzgerald
Published: June 12, 2017 

An extra hour in the land of Nod could lead to higher wages

If you’d like to earn more money, science has a simple solution: Sleep more. Turns out, sleep deprivation is not only bad for your health; it’s bad for your bank account.
*
A third of American workers report they regularly get fewer than seven hours of sleep a night*, leading to the loss of some 1.2 million working days and robbing the U.S. economy of an estimated $226 billion annually, according to a 2016 study by Rand Europe. And 65% of Americans are losing sleep because of money, according to a recent CreditCards.com report. That’s the big picture.

5% higher wages from increased sleep

But here’s the close-up: A 2016 study from Matthew Gibson of Williams College and Jeffrey Shrader of the University of California at San Diego showed that people who increased their sleep by one hour a night saw their wages increase by 5% in the long-run.

Getting more shut-eye paid a big dividend for Tony Warren. A businessman and professor at Penn State University, after struggling with chronic sleep problems and constant tiredness, he decided to retire. That’s when he suffered a mini-stroke, one of the serious health risks of poor sleep. For Warren, that was a wake-up call.

“I wanted to feel better and be more energetic,” he says, “so I did some research and learned that breath-training exercises could help.” Not only did his sleep improve, but at 77, he developed software to help others learn these breathing techniques and launched a successful new business. “No more daytime naps for me,” Warren says. “I’m busy marketing my company, teaching, and taking care of the animals on my horse farm. I’ve even started motorcycle riding.” (You can learn about Warren’s business at Breathesimple.com.)

Sleepless in America

There are 40 million people like Warren in the U.S. whose work lives — and bank accounts — are diminished by sleeplessness. “I hear people say, ‘If I want to make money, I need to sleep less,’” says Terry Cralle, a registered nurse and author of “Sleeping Your Way to the Top: How to Get the Sleep You Need to Succeed.” “But the fact is, you need to get enough sleep, and get it consistently. That improves the quality of your working hours and helps you make good financial and professional decisions — and avoid bad risks.”

Doctors already know that poor sleep leads to poor health; it’s connected to obesity, diabetes, heart disease and a host of other physical conditions. But only lately have we been learning that poor sleep is bad for your financial health, too.

Research on sleep and work
Here’s what the latest research says:
*
Your memory and productivity may plummet.* Nearly a quarter of Americans (24%) surveyed by CareerBuilder in 2016 said that lack of sleep makes them less productive; 17% said it affects their memory.

*You might look like a slacker.* According to the American Academy of Sleep Medicine, 20% of workers report falling asleep during business meetings or feeling drowsy while doing tasks requiring concentration.

*You won’t be able to work well with others.* Lack of sleep increases blood levels of cortisol — the stress hormone — which can take a toll on work relationships. Plus, research shows, being tired makes it tough to interpret facial cues, and that can lead to misunderstandings with co-workers.

*Your ability to learn slows down.* Every day, you’re bombarded with new information, new technology and new tasks. But sleep deprivation cuts your ability to learn new things by as much as 40%.

*Also read: Can’t fall asleep? Try these 7 minor changes*

Sound familiar? If so, that could be a problem for you — you’re less likely to get a raise or a promotion — and it will be a problem for your boss. A recent Harvard study showed that zoning out at work decreases national productivity by $463.2 billion annually. HR people have a name for this problem—presenteeism.

Sleep your way to success

If you’ve tried all the usual sleep tips (from avoiding caffeine and computer screens to establishing regular bedtimes) but nothing seems to help, there’s hope. Here are the latest simple, science-based solutions for a good night’s sleep:

Listen to music. Soothing sounds and white-noise machines can be helpful, but Michael Tyrell, a composer and creator of Wholetones healing music programs, says high-frequency music is super-effective for deep sleep. “That works on centers where we feel guilty or bitter, which can make it tough to relax. In a survey, we found that people struggling with insomnia were able to kick the Ambien habit after using our CD ‘Life, Love, and Lullabies.’”

*Turn down the thermostat, says Shawn Stevenson, author of “Sleep Smarter.” “At around 9 in the evening, your core body temperature drops to facilitate sleep. But many insomniacs don’t experience that temperature drop,”* Stevenson says. His advice: Cool off your bedroom and wear light summer pajamas all year — or even sleep in the nude.

*A Dutch study showed that people with chronic insomnia slept longer and more deeply simply by lowering their body temperature by one degree before bedtime.*

Get massages. Everybody knows that massage feels great, says Stevenson, but it’s also a powerful sleep aid. “It increases your body’s production of serotonin and oxytocin, the feel-good neurotransmitters. No wonder it can help us glide off to dreamland,” he says.

Make a date with sleep. Everyone’s used to a buzzer jolting them out of bed in the morning, but try it as a reminder to hit the sack at night. “Electronics can cause us to lose track of time,” says Cralle. “So set an evening alarm on your phone to tackle the problem of bedtime procrastination.”

Embrace flower power. Research shows that certain plants, like valerian and gardenia, may improve air quality in your bedroom and “air quality and sleep are closely tied,” says Cralle. And speaking of plants, try a nightcap of tart cherry juice. There’s recent evidence that it can be helpful, too.

Kick the sleeping-pill habit. Instead of prescription or over-the-counter sleeping aids, go natural. The sleep-inducing hormone melatonin can be very helpful for many people, says Dr. Carolyn Dean, author of “The Magnesium Miracle.”

*Try magnesium as well, she advises. “Magnesium is vitally important for relaxing the body, stimulating the neurotransmitters that help us sleep, allowing people to get a deeper sleep.”* You can find magnesium online, in health food stores, or in pharmacies;* look for magnesium citrate tablets or try sipping magnesium citrate powder in your tea throughout the day.*

Want to earn more? Sleep more - MarketWatch

----------


## chassamui

1.  Tell everyone you have a problem.
2.  Listen to all the advice.
3.  Ignore said advice.
4.  Excuse your ignorance by telling everyone you have a small neurosis, when you are actually a paranoid hypochondriac.


Don't stop drinking alcohol, don't stop drinking caffeine. Just sleep with the light off for a change.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Idiot.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> 1.  Tell everyone you have a problem.
> 2.  Listen to all the advice.
> 3.  Ignore said advice.
> 4.  Excuse your ignorance by telling everyone you have a small neurosis, when you are actually a paranoid hypochondriac.
> 
> 
> Don't stop drinking alcohol, don't stop drinking caffeine. Just sleep with the light off for a change.   Idiot.


I have a sleep problem.

I go to sleep easily, but get up at 4 AM and sometimes even at 2:30 AM and often can't get back to sleep.

I don't want to take any pills of any sort or any drugs. I don't want to go that route.

----------


## Nicethaiza

I sleep 6-7 hours a day...sometime wake before but easy to back to sleep again...I have problem before when I stress from work or something but I try to sleep the sametime everyday...then I get better...

----------


## Slick

> I sleep 6-7 hours a day


What about at night?

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Lol

Do plenty of exercise during the day - will help, along with Magnesium and or Melatonin 1 hour before bedtime.
Try to get into a healthy sleep routine (sleep/wake at the same time) the body loves routine. Meditation music is great as well...

Dick loves to count sheep... as he thrusts into them...mmm  :Aussie:

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Dick loves to count sheep


HOW MANY YOU COUNT IN 1 NIGHT? LOL

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> I sleep 6-7 hours a day
> 
> 
> What about at night?


Per night ....fix... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Slick

I was at a Thai Temple in Tampa FL once with the wife, and there was this little concert thingy with people playing instruments. 

Right in the middle of all the noise, on stage, was a Thai woman fast asleep. Broad daylight, hot as hell, loud as all hell, passed out. 

Had to chuckle. They really can sleep anywhere.

----------


## Nicethaiza

I dont like noisy...hard to sleep for me untill I really tired then I fall as sleep...

----------


## chassamui

> I have a sleep problem.
> 
> I go to sleep easily, but get up at 4 AM and sometimes even at 2:30 AM and often can't get back to sleep.
> 
> I don't want to take any pills of any sort or any drugs. I don't want to go that route.


I am neither blind nor stupid. I read the OP. I don't need your simple problem explained twice. I want to know why you are ignoring good advice?
You have been told what the solution is, but you choose to ignore it and refuse to change clearly damaging habits.
Why the fuck did you bother posting? Oh wait ..... you're attention whoring again, digging up long dead ignored threads.
Paranoid, neurotic attention whore alert.

----------


## ENT

> ^ Lol
> 
> Do plenty of exercise during the day - will help, along with* Magnesium and or Melatonin 1 hour before bedtime.*
> Try to get into a healthy sleep routine (sleep/wake at the same time) the body loves routine. Meditation music is great as well...


Good recipe.

Also cut fluorides out of your diet, toothpaste etc as it forms a hard fluoro-calcite carapace around the pineal gland,limiting light to it. The pineal gland, which produces melatonin, slowly accumulates calcite around it as we age, so limiting melatonin production, resulting in disturbed and inadequate sleep patterns.

Buffering the body against fluorides, take iodine and Vitamin D. Selenium helps remove fluorides from the body (two brazil nuts a day will suffice).                       

* Magnesium binds onto excess calcium* (which forms that calcite carapace initially), removing it from the body via urination, so slowing down and eventually dissolving the build-up around the pineal, allowing* increased melatonin* production, and better quality sleep.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Yep, Magnesium is so important... also, I can't sleep with even the smallest amount of light - so I use a sleeping mask... I couldn't live without it.

*The darker the room, the better...

----------


## Norton

> They really can sleep anywhere.


https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...re-thread.html (Thais sleeping Anywhere Picture Thread)

----------


## redhaze

> As whoever said above - your body knows how many hours sleep it needs.


Yeah....that's not true. 

Or its only true if you're actually getting at least eight hours a night.

----------


## Nicethaiza

I know Why Dickie hard to sleep and need mask..cuz have many girls who he think about and think what can lie to them in everyday... :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

playboy ...

----------


## NZdick1983

WTF? You don't know me you hypocrite.. I'm faithful to my wife, stick to your fake-book, 24/7 cyber life, or get a real boyfriend and stop stalking me.

retard play-old hag.....

----------


## Nicethaiza

Wow faaitful to your wife? ow nah lol

----------


## ENT

> ^ Yep, Magnesium is so important... also, I can't sleep with even the smallest amount of light - so I use a sleeping mask... I couldn't live without it.
> 
> **The darker the room, the better*...


Absolutely.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ My mum is the same, needs complete darkness to sleep.

----------


## patsycat

Now i have the Big C, a lot or things go rumbling around in your brain at night.  These days alcohol and silly kitten vids sort of put me in a getting to sleep mode.

Those and a little muscle relaxant and the lovely morphine.  I eventually sleep, but sit up after about 4 hours.  I also have a wee kip during the day.  But only for an hour or less.  Heatwave in Europe - 36 degrees in the shade.  Nobody is sleeping.

2 am now - 28 degrees.  Not pleasant.  Even this perfect specimen of womanhood has a sweat on!!!  Glow!!

Horses sweat, men perspire and ladies merely glow....!!

Or so i was told.  During my uneducated, bog wading upbringing.

I think as we get older we need less sleep.  I'm also a bit silly sometimes and drink strong coffee after the times that i should.  Like, i feel a caffeine need at midnight....three big spoonfuls of the strongest instant coffee with a bit of sugar and milk.

And here i am - babbling like an idiot!!

----------


## Hugh Cow

Fork me, all that caffeine. No wonder you cant Sleep Pats! I pretty well always wake up about 5.30am. It doesn't seem to matter if I go to bed at 10pm or 12pm.

----------


## Nicethaiza

I sleep well this time...in bed around 10-10.30 pm wake up at 5.30-6 am..feel good...at least 6-7 hours per night...last 2 night ago my place it power outage..everyone cant sleep but I dont know untill morning haha..

----------


## redhaze

I'm up until about 4am every night. Amount of sleep varies.

----------


## Cold Pizza

This is informative: Want to build muscle and lean up? Sleep......properly.

----------


## chassamui

Why am I reading this thread when I am awake? At 3am local o'clock.

----------


## longway

I think 6-7 hours is enough sleep, you can always take a cat nap during the day if you need to.

However you can try this little trick for a blissful nights sleep. Have a ice cold shower before you retire. You may find that be out like a light after your head touches the pillow or perhaps later, it doesn't matter, and you will have had a restful night's sleep and woken up feeling refreshed and recharged for the day.

----------


## redhaze

> I think 6-7 hours is enough sleep


It doesn't matter what you think. Science shows its not enough.

I get around 6-7 btw

----------


## Maanaam

> Fork me, all that caffeine. No wonder you cant Sleep Pats! I pretty well always wake up about 5.30am. It doesn't seem to matter if I go to bed at 10pm or 12pm.


Same. Strong circadian rhythms.

----------


## ENT

> This is informative: Want to build muscle and lean up? Sleep......properly.


True......and eat lots of cheese.   :Smile:

----------


## Grampa

I've had a sleep issue/problem for over 2 years.

I fall asleep easily but wake up after 5-6 hours and my mind is raring to go. 

I tried Melatonin but the 5 mg dosage never worked, and I increased it to 10 mg and it worked to the degree that I was sleeping _longer_ but would wake up drowsy.

I think the brand was bad or weak and that's why the 5 mg wasn't working.

I went to GNC (even though they have high prices) to get (hopefully) a better brand.

It's 3 mg per pill with Melatonin GNC brand.

Has anyone had any positive or negative experiences with 1. Melatonin and 2. a 3mg dose?

----------


## aging one

^ you gonna sleep with one eye open when you go to jail?

----------


## Switch

> would wake up drowsy.


. ..".."."....... and have remained that way ever since. Imbecile.

----------


## Grampa

> ^ you gonna sleep with one eye open when you go to jail?


Stop trolling the Health section.

And also, I may very well beat this on a technicality b/c of the breathylizer equipment. 

As I said, I am paying a lawyer now and don't have a Public Pretender.

----------


## aging one

> And also, I may very well beat this on a technicality b/c of the breathylizer equipment. 
> 
> As I said, I am paying a lawyer now and don't have a Public Pretender.


Glad to see you are remorseful for your third DUI.   Pitiful excuse for a human.

----------


## Grampa

> Glad to see you are remorseful for your third DUI.   Pitiful excuse for a human.


I thought this thread was about sleep.

And also, I never said I was _not_ remorseful.


You're making assumptions. Yes, I'm remorseful. This is going to cost me a lot of money.

----------


## aging one

> Yes, I'm remorseful. This is going to cost me a lot of money.


Who started this thread?

flabbergasted is enough to say.

----------


## uncle junior

> You're making assumptions. Yes, I'm remorseful.


Regretful.

----------


## redhaze

True. Remorseful would have been more like if you had hit and killed somebody. Be thankful you aren't that...

----------


## Neverna

> I've had a sleep issue/problem for over 2 years.
> 
> I fall asleep easily but wake up after 5-6 hours and my mind is raring to go.


It's the Teakdoor effect. Some people are more susceptble than others. Try logging off for a few months and forgetting about TD completely. 

 :Smile:

----------


## hick

^ seconded

If that doesn't work, try a few years.

----------


## Grampa

> It's the Teakdoor effect. Some people are more susceptble than others. Try logging off for a few months and forgetting about TD completely.


No can do.

----------


## Neverna

> No can do.


You see? It's an addiction. You can't keep away and it's making your head spin when you sleep. It has probabaly caused you to drink more alcohol and all the anti-social side effects that go with forum induced insomniacal drinking. You should tell your lawyer about that and perhaps visit a specialist doctor or clinic to obtain a certificate of incompetance to take to the court. Trust me. It will help.

----------


## Grampa

> You see? It's an addiction. You can't keep away and it's making your head spin when you sleep. It has probabaly caused you to drink more alcohol and all the anti-social side effects that go with forum induced insomniacal drinking. You should tell your lawyer about that and perhaps visit a specialist doctor or clinic to obtain a certificate of incompetance to take to the court. Trust me. It will help.


No, not the case.

I don't need TD nor booze. I need sleep

Not sleeping b/c might do 90 days in Jail.

----------


## Neverna

> No, not the case.
> 
> I don't need TD nor booze. I need sleep
> 
> Not sleeping b/c might do 90 days in Jail.


Well done. Now we know the cause. Now there are three ways to deal with stress induced sleep deprivation:

1. Accept that you will do 90 days in jail and look forward to it. Think of all the things you can experience and learn when you are in jail. You will be able to write about them all here on TD (once they let you out). You will probably be the only TD member who has done it. You will be unique; one of a kind, with all the kudos that goes with that. 

2. Avoid going to jail and get rid of the worry. Shoot yourself. No more worries. No jail time.

3. Drink yourself into oblivion. You won't give a fuck after that. 


The choice is yours, mate.

----------


## Grampa

> Well done. Now we know the cause. Now there are thre ways to deal with stress induced sleep deprivation:
> 
> 1. Accept that you will do 90 days in jail and look forward to it. Think of all the things you can experience and learn when you are in jail. You will be able to write about them all here on TD (once they let you out). You will probably be the only TD member who has done it. You will be unique; one of a kind, with all the kudos that goes with that.


That may be the case. Thanks for the kudos, but I'll be known as a jail bird.




> 2. Avoid going to jail and get rid of the worry. Shoot yourself. No more worries. No jail time.


No need for that. I'm doing great in life. I'm an optimist. 




> 3. Drink yourself into oblivion. You won't give a fuck after that.


Just b/c I have 3 (possible) DUIs does not mean I'm a drunk. And I do not go on benders. I was barely over the limit when I got pulled over. People are quick to judge me. But they have done the same. It does not make it right, but they have done the same. And they are doing the same on motorbikes - yet - they point fingers at me.





> The choice is yours, mate.


Yes, indeed. It always was. I'm a player.

----------


## Dillinger

> Not sleeping b/c might do 90 days in Jail.


That's the minimum for 3 dui's. The maximum is 364 days

Sweet dreams cockwomble :Smile:

----------


## Grampa

> That's the minimum for 3 dui's. The maximum is 364 days
> 
> Sweet dreams cockwomble


The 364 is suspended almost always minus 90 days (I'm not good at math) so 3rd time may be 90 days, the rest suspended.

Almost always.

I'm in WA state.

----------


## hick

Here's a sleep aid.  You can thank me later.



Let's hope the judge goes heavy on you.

Face it, you need ample time to reflect on your mistakes.  Axl Rose would agree.

Write a novel,....errr.  No, scratch that.

Do yoga everyday.  You should be able to suck yourself off w/in a few months.

----------


## Switch

> I thought this thread was about sleep.
> 
> And also, I never said I was _not_ remorseful.
> 
> 
> You're making assumptions. Yes, I'm remorseful. This is going to cost me a lot of money.


You demonstrate all the characteristics of a person sleepwalking through life.

Your only remorse appears to be the effect it’s having on your wallet. Selfish child.

----------


## Switch

> Yes, indeed. It always was. I'm a player.


You’re not a player. You are a carbuncle on the arse of humanity. Sad sack of shit.

----------


## Neverna

> You are a carbuncle


There you go, Gramps. Your next new nick. It sounds so much better than the ones you've had so far. And it's related to health! Perfect!!  :Smile: 


You are welcome.

----------


## Grampa

> There you go, Gramps. Your next new nick. It sounds so much better than the ones you've had so far. And it's related to health! Perfect!!


I won't google it - even if it IS, a real word.





> You are welcome.


Thank you.

You've just given me permission to change my nik. Will do.

----------


## Grampa

> Y*our only remorse appears to be the effect it’s having on your wallet.* Selfish child.


I've seen _Wall Street_ 14 times.

----------


## Switch

> I won't google it - even if it IS, a real


Why not? Thats how you live the rest of your life.

Carbuncle. A most appropriate epithet, especially for you on this site.

----------


## Switch

​Carbuncle.

A group of pus-filled bumps forming a connected area of infection under the skin.Zzz

----------


## cyrille

> Carbuncle.
> 
> A group of pus-filled bumps forming a connected area of infection under the skin.


A way of paying tribute to your previous nicks too, snaff.

Perfect!

----------


## BaitongBoy

Duke of Carbuncle?...555...

----------


## Neverna

Grampa, here is the tonic you are looking for. Start to finish each evening. Enjoy.  :Smile: 


https://teakdoor.com/arts-and-enterta...-passages.html (Memorable Passages)

----------


## Grampa

Thanks, fans.

I thought this thread about about sleep.

Stalking

Off-topic

TD is a small cabal of grumpy ol' burn outs.


And ain't goin' anywhere. I will outlast you all.  :Yup:

----------


## Neverna

Good morning, Grampa. How did you sleep last night?

----------


## hick

> I will outlast you all.


Not with your driving record...

----------


## Grampa

> Good morning, Grampa. How did you sleep last night?


I don't sleep at night. Only working stiffs do.

----------


## Grampa

> Not with your driving record...


I ride a bicycle now and I crashed it 3 days ago. 


I'm walking wounded at the moment but recovering.

----------


## Neverna

> I don't sleep at night. Only working stiffs do.


Ah. You work night shifts. Excellent. But perhaps that contributes to your poor sleep. There's a lot more noise in the daytime that at night. Perhaps not a lot in your neighbourhood but it might be enough to disturb you and ruin a good long sleep.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^ Were you maow mak mak?...

----------


## katie23

Carbuncle... Is it like Simon and Carbuncle?

Hello darkness my old friend
I've come to talk with you again...

 ::spin::   :Very Happy:

----------


## hick

> I ride a bicycle now and I crashed it 3 days ago.


Well, it seems your inebriated ass is safe on a self-propelled bike (in WA), but...stay off the lawnmower.

----------


## Switch

> I don't sleep at night. Only working stiffs do.


To add to your poor driving skills, drunkenness and total lack of social skills, we can now add chav benefits scrounger.

----------


## Mandaloopy

6-7 hours seems to be he norm for me these days- keep waking up at around 3 in the morning, which is rather annoying.

----------


## Grampa

> Ah. You work night shifts. Excellent. But perhaps that contributes to your poor sleep. There's a lot more noise in the daytime that at night. Perhaps not a lot in your neighbourhood but it might be enough to disturb you and ruin a good long sleep.


Maybe night work contributes. I don't know. 

My neigherhood is boring.

----------


## Grampa

> ^^ Were you maow mak mak?...


No, I wasn't drunk.

----------


## Grampa

> Well, it seems your inebriated ass is safe on a self-propelled bike (in WA), but...stay off the lawnmower.


Don't worry I don't mow lawns.

----------


## Grampa

> Carbuncle... Is it like Simon and Carbuncle?
> 
> Hello darkness my old friend
> I've come to talk with you again...


No darkness for for me or in me....no need to make assumptions like that.

----------


## Grampa

> To add to your poor driving skills, drunkenness and total lack of social skills, we can now add chav benefits scrounger.


I'm not on welfare!

Never have been; never will be.

----------


## Grampa

> 6-7 hours seems to be he norm for me these days- keep waking up at around 3 in the morning, which is rather annoying.


At least you probably sleep or try to, when it's dark.....

----------


## Grampa

Preparing for a stint in the County joint.

----------


## hick



----------


## Grampa

^ What's that supposed to mean?

----------


## hick

Nothing,...nothing at all.

----------


## Grampa

The county jail is not like that.

----------


## hick

The voice of experience.

----------


## hick

sounds comfy


King County Jail, WA - 11 Reviews
https://www.yelp.com/biz/king-county-jail-seattle

----------


## hick

Maybe Fluke will be your penpal, convict.

----------


## Grampa

> sounds comfy
> 
> 
> King County Jail, WA - 11 Reviews
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/king-county-jail-seattle


It ain't over yet.

I have a chance of getting off on a technicality on the breathylizer.

----------


## AntRobertson

Do you know what the leading cause of face cancer is? Lying. Lying and attention whoring. And being a cnut.

You're fucked.

----------


## Grampa

> Do you know what the leading cause of face cancer is? Lying. Lying and attention whoring. And being a cnut.
> 
> You're fucked.


You know what a lawyer told me once about a trial?


"It's BS vs. BS and may the best BS win."


I'll be laughing on the 12th of December.

----------


## Neverna

Can you take your own anal lube in prison or do you have to buy it from a shop inside?

----------


## AntRobertson

> I'll be laughing on the 12th of December.


Not if you have face cancer you won't.

----------


## Grampa

> Can you take your own anal lube in prison or do you have to buy it from a shop inside?


You know that County jail ain't like that.

----------


## Grampa

> Not if you have face cancer you won't.


Dude, what is your obsession with Cancer?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Dude, what is your obsession with Cancer?


None. 

You should have one though: it's terminal in 101% of cases.

----------


## Grampa

> None. 
> 
> You should have one though: it's terminal in 101% of cases.


You oughtta be jailed again. 

You're a troll who disrupts threads.

----------


## AntRobertson

Is this a sports thread?

Anyway you're a recidivist drink driving, attention-whoring, lying cnut and you're going to get face cancer because karma.

----------


## Grampa

Is this TD? you vowed never to return if you lost the best - you lied.

On the topic of sleep, my 3 mg of Melatonin seems to be helping.

----------


## AntRobertson

> On the topic of sleep, my 3 mg of Melatonin seems to be helping.


On the topic of sleep, maybe it's the lies that keep you awake at night.

----------


## Grampa

This was produced and directed for Ant:

----------


## Switch

You won’t need viagra in jail. They will use you like a fleshlight. If you are nice to them, they might even spit on your chocolate starfish.

----------


## Grampa

> You wont need viagra in jail. They will use you like a fleshlight. If you are nice to them, they might even spit on your chocolate starfish.


Your switch is turned off, bro'.

They are now offering a plea deal for me to plead guilty to negligent driving, because of a faulty breathylizer and my lawyer tells me they are offering this because the prosecutor thinks he will not get a conviction.

I've declined to take the plea to negligent driving. 

As of now, we're going to trial still.

----------


## AntRobertson

Bullshit.

----------


## Switch

> Your switch is turned off, bro'.
> 
> They are now offering a plea deal for me to plead guilty to negligent driving, because of a faulty breathylizer and my lawyer tells me they are offering this because the prosecutor thinks he will not get a conviction.
> 
> I've declined to take the plea to negligent driving. 
> 
> As of now, we're going to trial still.


Only a matter of time with alcoholics like you.

You will probably celebrate your win and get stopped driving home under the influence, if there is any justice in this world. Karma is a bitch when you’re on the wrong end of it.

----------


## Grampa

You're trolling my thread, bro'. 

I don't follow you around - you follow me around. 

Thank for making this nearly a Century and a half thread. 


I think it's about time you started calling me "Mr. Century."  :Yup:

----------


## Grampa

> Bullshit.


Ant throws in a jab from the peanut gallery.

----------


## AntRobertson

> You will probably celebrate your win and get stopped driving home under the influence, if there is any justice in this world. Karma is a bitch when you’re on the wrong end of it.


He may get face cancer and a malignant tumor that means he's unable to even open his lying mouth or sleep. Karma.

Cold Pizza Barbara post face cancer:

----------

